# Aweseom external zoom for iphone



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

These would be great to keep in your hunting bag.

We now have plenty of these in stock for iPhone 4/4S and iPhone 5. 
Go to www.CrazyBoneHunting.com to order. 
They are $35.

I took these pictures just last weekend using my zoom kit. They work awesome.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks pretty neat. I ordered one to check it out. Cant really tell how it attaches though.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Is that for the case and the lens?


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marlin-Mania said:


> Looks pretty neat. I ordered one to check it out. Cant really tell how it attaches though.


can you let me know how it works out for you please. my iphone + bino pics are pretty rough


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

It comes with the case, and the lens, plus the case for the lens so you can keep it in your hunting bag without it getting dirty.
You simply put your phone in the case just like any other case, and screw the lens on when you want to use it.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

DANG IT, I just realized the way I spelled awesome in the title of the thread...aweseom.
I guess I was thinking faster than I can type, and certainly didn't proof read.
Sorry


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

txsnyper said:


> DANG IT, I just realized the way I spelled awesome in the title of the thread...aweseom.
> I guess I was thinking faster than I can type, and certainly didn't proof read.
> Sorry


Looks like the JW Marriot SAT? Going there this weekend. Wife does the annual Mothers Day weekend triathlon there.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks pretty neat. Can you let us know how it works out for you. I may have to order one..


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

mrau said:


> Looks like the JW Marriot SAT? Going there this weekend. Wife does the annual Mothers Day weekend triathlon there.


Yes sir, JW Marriot SA Hill Country. We love that place.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Sure, once I receive it I'll post a short review. I have seen a variation of these around but what got my attention was how well it zoomed with original posters pics.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

very cool!

i know most everyone has an iPhone and doesn't want to drop a few hundred on a camera, but i was looking at the Nikon P510, Canon SX40 & SX50, those cameras have crazy zooms on them. I ended up finding a used Nikon P510 and love it, the zoom and picture is awesome! So much so that at a hundred yards, i sight in my rifle, and there is no squinting through binos to see the shot. i just take a picture zoomed in and show it to everyone, and make adjustments according to that!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an I-Phone 5 in a Lifeproof case. Would I need to take it out of the case to use that lens?


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I checked it out today, it is awesome! It magnifies the existing camera very well and using the camera zoom along with it really lets you look out there! 
You would have to take it out of the life proof case but for sitting in the stand to take a picture of all the critters it is great! Well worth the very affordable price! And the guys over at crazybone are good guys to boot!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Griffin said:


> I checked it out today, it is awesome! It magnifies the existing camera very well and using the camera zoom along with it really lets you look out there!
> You would have to take it out of the life proof case but for sitting in the stand to take a picture of all the critters it is great! Well worth the very affordable price! And the guys over at crazybone are good guys to boot!


Thanks Bud, we appreciate the great review!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, sorry for my thread hijack, i didn't notice you were a sponsor and you're actually selling these things! now i have to buy one so you can forgive my camera review in your product thread, my bad!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeff SATX said:


> lol, sorry for my thread hijack, i didn't notice you were a sponsor and you're actually selling these things! now i have to buy one so you can forgive my camera review in your product thread, my bad!


You don't have to buy one, it's not big deal.
I don't want folks buying them if they don't want them.
They are pretty cool though.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Curiosity got the best of me so I had to order a couple. Hope to get them by next weekend so I can test them out on the ranch. Will report back with some photo's.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

That thing looks awesome!! Too bad my iphone 5 took a swim in the drink last week


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

sboudreaux said:


> Curiosity got the best of me so I had to order a couple. Hope to get them by next weekend so I can test them out on the ranch. Will report back with some photo's.


Depending when you ordered and where you live but we normally do same day shipping.
If you are in TX then you should have it within a few days at the most.
Thanks for the order.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Just ordered one! Gotta be better pics than iphone with binocs!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

txsnyper said:


> Depending when you ordered and where you live but we normally do same day shipping.
> If you are in TX then you should have it within a few days at the most.
> Thanks for the order.


Cool, I am in the San Antonio area so I guess the order will be here in plenty of time. Thanks.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

For those of you that order from us PLEASE leave a review once you get your zoom kit in.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

txsnyper said:


> For those of you that order from us PLEASE leave a review once you get your zoom kit in.


Haven't gotten a chance to really play around with it too much, but I placed the order Friday and it was on my doorstep Tuesday. Definitely on top of your game as far as getting your products out!

I snapped a few photo's using the lens and it makes a huge difference. Doesn't seem to effect the clarity too much but is difficult to hold steady particularly if you zoom in with the phone.

So far for the money I think it is a great deal. I'll have the opportunity this weekend to get some photo comparisons for those of you that are curious.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

sboudreaux said:


> Haven't gotten a chance to really play around with it too much, but I placed the order Friday and it was on my doorstep Tuesday. Definitely on top of your game as far as getting your products out!
> 
> I snapped a few photo's using the lens and it makes a huge difference. Doesn't seem to effect the clarity too much but is difficult to hold steady particularly if you zoom in with the phone.
> 
> So far for the money I think it is a great deal. I'll have the opportunity this weekend to get some photo comparisons for those of you that are curious.


Great.
Thank you.
I'm not trying to get rich on these things I just think they are stinking cool and wish I had one years ago.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Freaking awesome gift idea.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

txsnyper said:


> These would be great to keep in your hunting bag.
> 
> We now have plenty of these in stock for iPhone 4/4S and iPhone 5.
> Go to www.CrazyBoneHunting.com to order.
> ...


How far away is the tree on the back side of that pool?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Ordered mine on Friday, found it in the mailbox Monday afternoon! It has a focus adjustment from 3 meters to infinity and the 8X lenses seem to be of good quality. I took a few pictures and was really pleased, this thing will be going to the deer stand with me. I also plan to use it at my kids sports and music performances, now I can get some good shots with my phone! I am VERY PLEASED! Thanks for the fast shipping of a great product! PM sent!


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

*PayPal*

Can you order the thing without using PayPal ?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Your credit/debit card can pay his paypal account


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you tell me more about the case? Is it one that you can keep your phone in all the time for protection or do you just slip it on for the lens?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> Can you tell me more about the case? Is it one that you can keep your phone in all the time for protection or do you just slip it on for the lens?


You can certainly leave the case on the phone all the time, I do. It works pretty good as a small, thin, lightweight case...I'm not going to lie, it doesn't offer the same protection as a big OtterBox, but it certainly offers a decent level of protection.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I wish I had seen this sooner. Will be ordering a couple for sure.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know if it is all that good. I do not see one young lady in a bikini at that pool. What kind of camera takes those kinds of lousy pictures.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Any user reviews of this yet?

TH


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have found that for still pictures it works great. You really have to hold the phone still because of the 8X magnification. I took several action shots of my daughter playing volley ball and was dissapointed. Most of my pictures were blurry, but I am thinking the I-phone is more at fault than the lens. I don't know alot about photography, but I think this is more of a shutter speed problem than a lens problem. This lens will work great for getting wildlife shots out of the deer stand, as long as the animals are not running, so don't scare 'em!!!lol GREAT PRODUCT FOR THE MONEY!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks Fishtexx...I appreciate it.

TH


----------

